# Fish and chips fit for the Balearic president



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Wherever there are enclaves of British expats around the world there is an enterprising business that starts up a Fish and Chips shop to satisfy the local craving for this very British favourite. In France, for example, there is a mobile fish and chip van that tours rural villages to make sure that locals can [...]

Click to read the full news article: Fish and chips fit for the Balearic president...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And can you blame them?
Fish and chips must be one of the must have meals when you are an expat.
I very rarely ate F&C when I lived in the UK but have to say if I am in a foreign town and see a shop then I always buy some.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We've just started Fish, Chips and mushy peas as a Friday special and it's amazing how popular it is. It's a bit like the Brits and their tea, a bit of a ritual.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jimenato said:


> We've just started Fish, Chips and mushy peas as a Friday special and it's amazing how popular it is. It's a bit like the Brits and their tea, a bit of a ritual.




It's comfort food.
I can buy fish and chips from a club in Cairo but the fish is not so great as is it local fish and not cod or haddock.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Fish & chips is standard fare in Cádiz, but they call it_ pescaito frito con papas_ and you get a much wider variety of fish. You can eat in, or get it in paper cones to take away.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Being a cockney Pie & Mash is the thing. We have a deal in our house. Pie & Mash on Saturday, Dim Sum on Sunday.
I have no hope of losing weight.


----------



## pepsi19 (Nov 6, 2011)

rifleman said:


> Being a cockney Pie & Mash is the thing. We have a deal in our house. Pie & Mash on Saturday, Dim Sum on Sunday.
> I have no hope of losing weight.


What I wouldnt give for pie mash and liquor I moved from London to Cornwall before coming to Spain so haven't had pie mash and liquor for years the thoughts have set my taste buds going oh well I will have to dream on


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have pie and mash. Make it ourselves and it's wonderful!!


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, but it is the liquer that makes it. Do you boil eels and make that too? If so what is your recipe?


----------



## pepsi19 (Nov 6, 2011)

rifleman said:


> Yeah, but it is the liquer that makes it. Do you boil eels and make that too? If so what is your recipe?


Definately the liquor anyone have the recipe


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

25g butter.
25g cornflour.
400ml chicken stock.
Handful of parsley, finely chopped.
Glug of white wine vinegar.
½ cupful water (from the potato cooking water if possible).
Drop of green food colouring (I don't use this but add more parsley, but it's as the recipe calls it...

melt the butter in a saucepan and add the corn flour. Cook for a few minutes then add the other ingredients and simmer until thickened to the consistency of gravy.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmmm, Everyone I know in the business tells me it is made from the juices left from cooking the eels.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

rifleman said:


> Hmmm, Everyone I know in the business tells me it is made from the juices left from cooking the eels.


Yes, but not everyone can get them over here so here we have an eeless recipe


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok. Well if anyone knows the pukka recipe?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

rifleman said:


> Ok. Well if anyone knows the pukka recipe?


Well people might have their own recipe but the thing about the liquor is that each pie and mash shop has its own secret recipe which they never reveal. The one I gave is the standard base recipe, but the shops, if they are using eels, substitute the stock for the water the eels were cooked in. Without eels, a good fish stock is the next best thing.


----------

